

Making BYOD work for you - Sophanox
http://www.blog.bt.com/viewpoint/index.php/2012/06/19/byodworks/

======
mjwalshe
I bet SD are having a blue fit over this - (SD is one of the names for BT's
secuirity team) somehow I doubt that BT employes will be doing BYOD.

